# I got 1/2 a barn today!



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

And it was a cold but sunny day! They will finish tomorrow...I wish I wasn't working tomorrow but husband will send pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

The sad part is that I need to leave my goats in our 'back field', all fenced and with two LGDs, lots of trees but no actual shelter. It's gotten cold here today and will be tonight... Hope they all do OK..


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool! It shouldn't rain tonight, they will be fine with bellyfuls of hay, can you leave a rack out for them?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I gave a few flakes on the ground, mane I'll go add some more..?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations! My poor goats have been living in the pastures for a month now with a couple tarp shelters while our barn goes up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well we have our barn (shell) all complete! I milked in it this morning, but we need to get the gravel in and then build all the stall walls...I'm also looking into insulation. Yippee!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Btw...we bought it from Catapult steel. And are very happy with the service and the results!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! Neat barn! I had to flick back and forth between the first pictures and the last one! 
Insulation is good! Congratulations on your barn!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Heidi that is one slick barn!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys! We are thrilled with it... It's just a metal shell and when we went into it the other morning with the sun shining, it began to rain fairly briskly inside! Ha ha ! Hence, looking into insulation. Oh well, one step at a time...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm jealous. LoL 

We just moved and we have little barns or buildings for each pasture. So I have like ten smaller barns to clean instead of one big one now. Which stinks but hey, we have more land for everybody now. 

Kudos on the new barn. I'm sure you will enjoy it!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I know what you mean.. We moved here 2 years ago and I've been using Costco tent/garages and calf huts since then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but could you tell me how you did your stalls? We purchased a similar metal barn and I don't want to drill too many holes in it. Pictures would be awesome too since I am new to building anything lol 

I want to put wood against the metal fro protection and then was thinking of welded wire and gates but we haven't been able to agree on anything.


----------

